# Somebody left the gate open!!



## chiefmike (Apr 7, 2009)

One of you guys up north forgot to close that dang gate. Another late freeze here last night...down to the mid 20's...after a week of 80s. 

Most of the vineyards in north and west Texas are reporting 75-100% losses...me included. This was actually our third later-than-usual freeze in the past 2 weeks, and it was the worse one. Many of the vines here were just pushing their blooms from 10 to 15 inch shoots..from secondary buds.

Oh well...there's always next year.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2009)

Well that isn't good Mike. I didn't leave the door open. I think it was one of those guys from Mini-soda.............. 


I don't remember if you mentioned it before. What grapes do you grow there in Texas?


----------



## vcasey (Apr 8, 2009)

That cold seeped in to Florida as well! Fortunately for us we were ready and covered the bananas. The rest don't mind and it only got down to 46 (hey that is cold for us!) for an hour or so. Hopefully that will be the last of the cold and Hurricane season is just around the corner!
VPC


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2009)

It has been snow flurrying again all morning here. I'm ready for it to end. We had a dusting on the ground this AM, but the farther south I went the deeper it got (still just an inch).


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 8, 2009)

vcasey said:


> That cold seeped in to Florida as well! Fortunately for us we were ready and covered the bananas. The rest don't mind and it only got down to 46 (hey that is cold for us!) for an hour or so. Hopefully that will be the last of the cold and Hurricane season is just around the corner!
> VPC









We got up to 46 today..warm spring weather!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 8, 2009)

We made it to 37 with 25 mph breezes.................


----------



## vcasey (Apr 8, 2009)

Our low this morning was 46 .... high 70 and we are expecting highs to be in the low 80s for the next week, no high winds (we had steady 40 mph winds yesterday) and maybe even a little rain.
VPC


----------



## chiefmike (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow...what a year. Wildfires in our area have consumed over 50,000 acres over the past three days. We freeze on Monday and then burn up through the rest of the week. My vineyard is ok so far, but several others have been completely destroyed. Two towns nearby have been completely consumed...yes, I said completely...every house, barn, etc. Sadly, two persons have perished.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2009)

It was probably 1 of my kids, they are always leaving things open!


----------



## vcasey (Apr 11, 2009)

wade said:


> It was probably 1 of my kids, they are always leaving things open!



I would love to be able to tell you its gets better as they get older.... My 22 year old forgot to close the garage door after he mowed and left for work! 
VPC


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2009)

It's even worse when they forget to open the garage door before they back out


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw a lot of those fires when we lived in AZ. Lets hope no more loss of life in these Chief!


----------

